# Dudas con las cpu flags.

## MrBrutico

Según las news read de ayer se mueve USE a CPU_FLAGS a la arquitectura de la cpu para aprovechar mas nuestra cpu, y para ello recomiendan ponerla según uses de cada use flag que pongamos, eso lo que he entendido yo. Ahora mi duda es si hay que hacer dos por arquitectura x86 o amd64  dependiendo de la use flag que tengamos o podemos poner todas en la arquitectura que queramos?

New read 2015-01-28-cpu_flags_x86-introduction

```
2015-01-28-cpu_flags_x86-introduction

  Title                     CPU_FLAGS_X86 introduction

  Author                    Michał Górny <mgorny@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2015-01-28

  Revision                  2

The USE flags corresponding to the instruction sets and other features

specific to the x86 (amd64) architecture are being moved into a separate

USE flag group called CPU_FLAGS_X86.

In order not to lose CPU-specific optimizations, users will be required

to update their make.conf (and package.use) file. For example, if

the following USE flags were present:

  USE="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3"

Those flags need to be copied into:

  CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3"

Please note that the same CPU_FLAGS_X86 variable is used both on x86

and amd64 systems.

When in doubt, you can consult the flag descriptions using one of

the commonly available tools, e.g. `equery uses` from gentoolkit:

  $ equery uses media-video/ffmpeg

Most of the flag names match /proc/cpuinfo names, with the notable

exception of SSE3 which is called 'pni' in /proc/cpuinfo (please also

do not confuse it with distinct SSSE3).

To help users enable the correct USE flags, we are providing a Python

script that generates the correct value using /proc/cpuinfo. It can be

found in the app-portage/cpuinfo2cpuflags package:

  $ emerge -1v app-portage/cpuinfo2cpuflags

  $ cpuinfo2cpuflags-x86

In order to ensure safe migration and maintain compatibility with

external repositories, it is recommended to preserve the old USE

settings for a period of one year or until no package of interest is

still using them.
```

----------

## esteban_conde

Ejecuta cpuinfo2cpuflags-x86 copia el resultado y pegalo al final de /etc/portage/make.conf dejando las USE tal y como las tengas durante un año o más, al menos eso dicen las news.

----------

## MrBrutico

Vale ahora me quedo mas claro, pero tiene que ser x86 ya que mi cpu es amd64?

este es el resultado

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop"

Lo tengo que dejar así?

CPU_FLAGS_X86_64="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop"

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> Please note that the same CPU_FLAGS_X86 variable is used both on x86
> 
> and amd64 systems

 Aquí lo dice bastante claro. La única variable que se tendrá en cuenta será CPU_FLAGS_X86 y se utizará para ambas arquitecturas: x86 y amd64. amd64 el nombre que utiliza gentoo para referirse a la arquitectura x86_64.

----------

## esteban_conde

No dice el motivo de que sea la misma variable para x86 que para x86_64 pero dice que cpuinfo2cpuflags-x86 se basa en el análisis que se refleja en /proc/cpuinfo y lo perfecciona para mostrarte esas uses, de modo que el resultado de ejecutar el programa será uno para x86 y otro para amd64 vamos que cada vez es más fáfil usar gentoo  :Laughing:  .

----------

